# [OFF] Nom des sections étrangères du forum

## Leander256

Cela fait des années que je me pose la question, mais je ne la considérais pas importante. Seulement aujourd'hui je m'ennuie grave, alors je voulais poser cette question: pourquoi notre section s'appelle-t-elle French et non pas Français ? Remarquez que la question peut aussi se poser pour les autres sections internationales, en fait il ne semble pas y avoir de consensus concernant les noms.

D'une manière plus générale, il arrive souvent que des applications nous proposent d'être en French. Cela peut même devenir très embêtant quand on navigue sur un site web depuis la Corée du Sud et qu'en fonction de l'adresse IP on est redirigé automatiquement vers la version coréenne de celui-ci. Pas facile au début de savoir que 프랑스 (Peu-lang-seu) signifie France  :Laughing:  Mais après tout le site est destiné à des coréens, pas à des français.

Après ces quelques réflexions en vrac, que pensez-vous de l'utilisation des noms des pays dans leur langue d'origine dans tout ce qui touche de près ou de loin à l'informatique ? Si vous avez une expérience quelconque des systèmes d'internationalisation en programmation, pensez-vous que cela soit facile à faire ?

----------

## kopp

Le probleme, c'est peut-être au niveau des jeux de caractères. C'est pas dit que tous les coréens aient les caractères européens par exemple. 

Par contre je suis pas d'accord, si le site est disponible dans une autre langue, c'est pour les gens qui parlent cette langue plus que la langue par défaut, ce serait normal que ce soit disponible en caractères correspondants à la langue.

----------

## lmarcini

Pas d'expérience en matière d'"internationalisation" mais une réflexion d'utilisateur :

- noms de pays parfois très différents suivant la langue employée (Allemage=Germany=Deutschland)

- "illisibilité" du pays si emploi des caractères natifs (pays de l'Est, pays asiatiques)

Le fait d'opter pour la langue anglaise permet donc de fédérer les utilisateurs... C'est peut-être arbitraire mais historiquement l'anglais est la langue "officielle" de l'informatique et l'Esperanto n'a jamais percé !

Concernant les sections de forum, pour quoi ne pas imaginer quelque chose comme nom_anglais (nom_local_avec_le_codage_kivabien) ?

EDIT : pour le dernier point, c'est ce qui est pratiqué pour les sections allemandes et italiennes...

----------

## anigel

J'en vois dans le fond, blessés dans leur amour-propre, qui rêvent de voir enfin notre forum s'intituler Français (french). Si vraiment ça vous empêche de dormir, je pense qu'on doit pouvoir négocier  :Wink:  .

----------

## Trevoke

CA ME REVEILLE LA NUIT!   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## anigel

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> CA ME REVEILLE LA NUIT!   

 

Ca ne m'étonne pas : moi-même je ne mange plus, depuis que Leander256 a posé la question   :Mad:  .

----------

## kernelsensei

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   CA ME REVEILLE LA NUIT!    
> 
> Ca ne m'étonne pas : moi-même je ne mange plus, depuis que Leander256 a posé la question   .

 

Ca va, quelques heures sans manger... tu vas pas en mourir non ? c'est pas comme si avait posé la question ya 3 semaines  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> J'en vois dans le fond, blessés dans leur amour-propre, qui rêvent de voir enfin notre forum s'intituler Français (french). Si vraiment ça vous empêche de dormir, je pense qu'on doit pouvoir négocier  .

 

Pas d'accord pour "français" !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

C'est un forum francophone (as in "french speaking") et pas français (as in "french people") !  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

/mega-troll

Si si c'est le forum Francais ET VOUS ETES TOUS DES INVITES ROGNTUDJUUU!

/mega-troll off

----------

## nico_calais

Moi j'aime bien le "french" (en fait, je m'en fiche un peu   :Razz:  ).

D'une manière générale, je trouve interessant que les forums dediées à des langues etrangères (par rapport aux anglophones) soient traduits en anglais. Je me rappelle qu'une fois, j'avais trainé dans le forum chinois et ce que j'ai trouvé pas mal c'est que ces derniers invitaient les personnes n'etant pas chinoises de venir discuter en anglais. 

Je trouverai sympa qu'un non francophone vienne discuter ici de temps en temps.

----------

## Mickael

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je trouverai sympa qu'un non francophone vienne discuter ici de temps en temps.

 

Il y a le forum chat gentoo... enfin bon.

----------

## PabOu

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Seulement aujourd'hui je m'ennuie grave

 

Tu es sur que ce n'est pas ton côté "traducteur/relecteur" qui ressort ? :P

Si c'est le cas (et puisque tu t'ennuies) il y a 2 GWN à relire.. si tu vois ce que je veux dire ;-)

----------

## lmarcini

Puisque nous sommes en train de pinailler, j'en profite pour faire remarquer que "apprentice, moderator et consorts" ne sont pas très francophone !

Sinon, +1 à la remarque concernant la francophonie dans sa globalité !

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> /mega-troll
> 
> Si si c'est le forum Francais ET VOUS ETES TOUS DES INVITES ROGNTUDJUUU!
> 
> /mega-troll off

 

[ $user == "Trevoke"  ] && echo "++"; # bien fait Gothi, Na! t'avais qu' a pas être Belge!!!

purée 4h après l'effet de suprise ton post précédent garde toute sa saveur   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Puisque nous sommes en train de pinailler, j'en profite pour faire remarquer que "apprentice, moderator et consorts" ne sont pas très francophone !
> 
> Sinon, +1 à la remarque concernant la francophonie dans sa globalité !

 

edit : @ nico : ben pour les non francophones perso j'essaye de faire des afforts avec nos confrères allemands mais passé 5 mn je dois appeler à l'aide les anglophones; On parle pas tous 4 langues comme certains franco-italiens expatriés aux states qui en plus parlent allemand finger in the nose je crois (j'ai bon Trevoke?) Mais effectivement, c'est une opportunité assez géniale ici, on devrait fonder le "gentoo CEL".

argl : double post: pardon pardon pardon, mais je me sens pas l'âme de merger là...

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   /mega-troll
> 
> Si si c'est le forum Francais ET VOUS ETES TOUS DES INVITES ROGNTUDJUUU!
> 
> /mega-troll off 
> ...

 

Bon et bien puisque c'est comme ça, j'en rajoute une couche :

[hyper troll visqueux]

Bizarre tout de même que les seules réactions trollesques à mon post proviennent d'un émigré et d'un ex-annexé germain  :Wink:   :Mr. Green:   :Laughing: 

[/hyper troll visqueux]

@lmarcini : mais toi je t'aime !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *Trevoke wrote:*   /mega-troll
> 
> Si si c'est le forum Francais ET VOUS ETES TOUS DES INVITES ROGNTUDJUUU!
> 
> /mega-troll off 
> ...

 

Argl...

mayde, mayde, l'ennemi à fait feu... sommes touchés...

----------

## titoucha

Houla ça tire à vue ici   :Laughing: 

J'aimes bien le principe de la francophonie, on est pas tous français ici.   :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

Roooooh mais c'est fini tous ces trolls velus ? Je me doutais que j'aurais quelques réactions de ce type, mais je suis sûr qu'on peut quand même envisager une réflexion intéressante quant à la mondialisation de nos distributions (et les délocalisations de membres du forum, etc.).

Je suis conscient que les jeux de caractères peuvent poser problème, principalement parce que le forum n'est pas en unicode mais en iso8859-1 (enfin Firefox détecte du Windows-1252 mais ça me ferait mal), ça ferait désordre. Ensuite pour ce qui est de français ou francophone, je dois dire que je n'en pense rien. Les utilisateurs sont francophones, la langue est le français, pour moi les deux sont valables  :Razz:  Pour finir je ne peux pas faire grand chose en relecture de GWN parce que je n'ai ni dico français ni dico anglais (mon harrap's me manque), mais dans deux semaines je rentre au pays des fromages qui puent ( :Crying or Very sad: ) et je pourrai m'y remettre sérieusement.

----------

## Trevoke

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> [hyper troll visqueux]
> 
> Bizarre tout de même que les seules réactions trollesques à mon post proviennent d'un émigré et d'un ex-annexé germain   
> 
> [/hyper troll visqueux]

 

 :Laughing: 

Joli retour! poisson : 1, moi : 0

De toute facon, vous me connaissez, hein, si je ne suis pas d'accord, je le dis. Si je trolle c'est que j'ai rien d'autre a faire.  :Wink: 

(non, je ne traduirai pas la GWN, j'ai deja donne merci).

----------

## PabOu

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Pour finir je ne peux pas faire grand chose en relecture de GWN parce que je n'ai ni dico français ni dico anglais (mon harrap's me manque), mais dans deux semaines je rentre au pays des fromages qui puent (:cry:) et je pourrai m'y remettre sérieusement.

 Et si tu retournes à Séoul, tu sais déjà ce que tu pourras mettre dans tes valises :D

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> (non, je ne traduirai pas la GWN, j'ai deja donne merci).

 Bouh ! On voulait pas de toi de toutes façons :-p tu trolles beaucoup trop et puis tu es raciste envers les belges... ;-) Si si ! il suffit de lire quelques posts plus hauts ici même pour le constater. :-)) Hors, on est plein d'étrangers ou d'émigrés à bosser sur la GWN.. Leander256 en Corée, Kopp à Stockholm, Titoucha en Suisse, moi en Belgique.. et on a presque fait le tour !

Bon allez, si tu fais passer quelque chose sous la table (des photos d'anigel par exemple, pour ne pas donner d'idée), on voudra bien de toi :-)

----------

## kopp

J'avoue souffrir du même problème que Leander256, en plus de ne pas avoir d'ordinateur perso : je n'ai aucun dictionnaire ici à part un français-suédois mais c'est pas très utile...

Sinon, je constate que personne des plus habitués de la GWN ( actuellement ) ne réside en France... ça justifie bien le francophone de Ghoti, vous trouvez pas ?

----------

## Trevoke

Kopp : sur un niveau plus subtil, il est tres possible que ca soit un ersatz de France, justement, pour tous ces habitues.. Non?

----------

## kopp

Trevoke: je suis pas sûr de comprendre ton point. Tu veux dire que c'est un moyen de nous connecter à notre cher pays par l'intermédiaire de la traduction en français ?

Au passage, je remarque que je n'étais pas clair, quand je disais les habitués, je voulais dire parmis l'équipe de traduction.

EDIT: j'ai oublier dans ma précédente réponses: concernant les photos d'Anigel, normalement, c'est pas ttypub qui les a mis en ventes ? à moins que Trevoke ait été client... J'ai pas tout suivi, j'avoue, j'ai honte.

----------

## Trevoke

Il y a des choses dans mon passe que je ne raconte a personne.. Anigel, par exemple.   :Embarassed: 

kopp : les habitues de f.g.o. France non plus ne sont pas tous en France. k_s est en Allemagne, sireyessire en Suede, moi aux US, etc etc...  :Smile: 

Je voulais dire que ca permet de se reconnecter un peu a la France. Enfin, c'est deprimant comme idee. Je vote le changement 'francophone', parce que je commence a en perdre l'appetit, moi aussi.

----------

## kopp

Ouhla je t'arrête, Sireyessire n'est plus en Suède (à moins qu'il soit reparti, mais il était revenu). Pareil, il me semble que K_S habite en France (Enfin, en Alsace...) mais qu'il étudie en Allemagne, à confirmer.

Concernant la reconnexion, je suis d'accord, ça permet de parler français aussi, ce qui fait du bien. J'avoue que les jours où j'ai pas l'occasion de parler À un autr francophone, ce qui est plutot rare ici, me semblent longs  :Smile: 

D'ailleurs pour revenir au renommage de section, je remarque que pour la Scandinavie, c'est ce qui est écrit. Je pense qu'on pourrait faire de même Francophonie, (j'aimerai bien citer l'allemand comme ça mais j'ai aucune idée du mot) etc pour toutes les langues qui correspondent à plusieurs nationalités.

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  il me semble que K_S habite en France (Enfin, en Alsace...) mais qu'il étudie en Allemagne, à confirmer.
> 
> 

 

En Lorraine, et comme tout lorrain, il rêve de l'Alsace au quotidien  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## niin

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Le probleme, c'est peut-être au niveau des jeux de caractères. C'est pas dit que tous les coréens aient les caractères européens par exemple. 
> 
> Par contre je suis pas d'accord, si le site est disponible dans une autre langue, c'est pour les gens qui parlent cette langue plus que la langue par défaut, ce serait normal que ce soit disponible en caractères correspondants à la langue.

 

Par expérience, je peux dire que tous les ordinateurs ont le jeux de caractère européen. Ou sinon seulement américains, mais pour écrire "France", il n'y a pas trop de probleme  :Very Happy: 

Enfin, pour donner ma pierre à l'édifice, j'avoue que écrire "francais" ou "francophone" (je m'en fous entre les deux perso), c'est quand meme mieux que "french". Tout simplement parce que les utilisateurs de cette section parlent tous francais, et que si quelqu'un ne parle pas francais, il aura sans doute plus de chances de trouver ce qu'il cherche dans la partie anglophone ^_^

Bon évidemment, il y a l'exception du mec qui habite en France et qui veut installer la TV Free sur son pc ; mais bon vu qu'ils comprendras pas les explications fournies en francais, je pense qu'il ferait mieux de se faire expliquer par un voisin. Et quand bien meme il parle assez francais pour comprendre les explication, j'ose espérer qu'il pourra reconnaitre le mot "francais" au milieu de la page d'accueil du forum :p

----------

## Trevoke

niin HO LA LA le jeu de mot dans ta signature j'en ai mal au ventre!  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*    il me semble que K_S habite en France (Enfin, en Alsace...) mais qu'il étudie en Allemagne, à confirmer.
> 
>  
> 
> En Lorraine, et comme tout lorrain, il rêve de l'Alsace au quotidien 

 

Mouais la lorraine... je préfère dire Moselle parce qu'ils parlent pas tous le platt en Lorraine... et Pis chuis né alsacien ! Alors j'ai la double nationalité ! (la preuve sur mon permis ya marqué "Strasbourg (057)" pour le lieu de naissance  :Razz:  )

----------

## sireyessire

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ouhla je t'arrête, Sireyessire n'est plus en Suède (à moins qu'il soit reparti, mais il était revenu)

 

Yep, je suis revenu depuis 1 an avec quelques aller-retours plus ou moins long durant cette période, et encore de prévu mais normalement pas cet hiver. [Mode=nostalgie]Mais c'était sympa la Suède...[/mode]

ouais sinon sur cette question, je trouve personnellement qu'elle est vraiment très superficielle. Moi ça me choque pas que ça soit marqué French. De temps en temps, on a un non francophone qui vient essayer d'écrire et c'est très sympa de sa part de faire cette effort, mais de là à jouer les intégristes, c'est sans moi: sinon moi je veux qu'on fasse un sub forum pour Paris parce que les autres je m'en tape!

J'ai juste un peu extrapolé votre raisonnement nationaliste exacerbé...

Et comme je vois vraiment pas on exclurait les belges, suisses, expatrié dans des pays divers, je suis pour garder le titre comme il est.

maintenant je retourne à mes penates, finir de digérer un coup et de cuver un peu.

----------

## niin

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> niin HO LA LA le jeu de mot dans ta signature j'en ai mal au ventre! 

 

et encore c'est vraiment que pour le jeu de mot, parce que j'ai un qwerty en fait   :Exclamation: 

----------

